# My new hedgehogs ears look funny.



## taylorw (Jul 26, 2011)

I was just re-homed a hedgehog today, (she is doing quite well in her new home by the way) however her ears I think are not normal. They look like they were notched as people do with pigs, or like they were chewed up and frayed. She was the only hedgehog in the household as well. I searched around the site and did not find anything on ear mites, but I'm sorry if this has already been answered. Is this normal? The previous owner said that she is still her normal happy self when I received her today.


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Its not uncommon for their siblings to chew their ears from what I've ready. If his ears look like they have been nomed it might be from when he was with his siblings


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

shortnerdy said:


> Its not uncommon for their siblings to chew their ears from what I've ready. If his ears look like they have been nomed it might be from when he was with his siblings


aaaawwww...that sounds so cute...

Snarf's ears were bad when he first moved in - plain ol' dry skin. They improved 100% after a few weeks of flax seed oil drops and SF every two days. 

It could be mites...ear or otherwise, tho...so be sure to mention it to the vet.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

If it's tattered/dry/crusty ears this stuff is pretty good 
http://www.bagbalm.com/pets.htm


----------



## taylorw (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks guys! I think I'm going to try the Bag Balm and see if that helps at all.


----------

